# My ScratchBuild Bio Titan Idea (Part 2)



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello heresy-online users...Im back with my bio titan idea...

Im thinking of something different...Instead of the idea of the legs being behind at the abdomen...I was thinking of making him more of like a mutated mealworm...Where the legs are in the front part of the body...(like a front wheel drive)

Oh...And here's my idea for the head...I was google'ing images of monsters and bugs and i got a picture of the monster from 'Cloverfield'...Here's the concept art and the picture of the toy head...respectively...



















I was wondering if anyone could gimme suggestions and tips on what & how to make the head...Because i've never tried something like this before...Thanks

Much Appreciated, The Paladin Of Angels...


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

looks like this could take u a while...
honestly ive got absolutely no idea how you could make the head, maybe find some kind of toy and green stuff ALOT.

there will be lots of rep waiting for u when u start  but for now, great concept :good:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

paladinofangels said:


>


This has alot of potential imho, but to make it propper "Tyranidish" you should add another pair of limbs since all them bugs have 3 pairs. Thats a general tip for them, keep 6 arms/legs/wings on them, else they look out of place. Also some pointy Tyranidish carpace would do neatly. Not quite sure how to make that look good though :dunno:

Happy building


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

argee with MaidenMadiac but its also very handy on big scale projects like these to realy look to some details like gaurdsmen who are laying in the mouth of the bio titan ready to be swallowd.


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Front wheel drive slug ... I like that as far as the head goes go attack a comic shop and see what they ave in the way of resin kits
I am forgetting the name of the critter but there was a Godzilla foe with a head like you are shooting for. That or raid a toy store and see whats there.


----------



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions guys...

Oh...umm...MaidenManiac the concept art is to show what the head looks like from the side...Im not actually making my bio titan to look like the cloverfield monster...

You can see what im talking about in my previous post..."my scratchbuild bio titan idea"


----------

